# Be careful at East Fork



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

My buddy and I went to East Fork one day last week to work on his motor. There was a fire in the motor last June and he is still trying to get it to run right. So we decided to do some fishing after messing with it and not getting good results. IT still wont go on plain. We fished for a couple of hours past dark and headed back to the ramp. I went up to get the truck, which was the only one in the lot, and found that the back window had been busted out. They didnt get anything because my buddy took everything out before we left. While we were fishing, there was a loud noise that scared the fish on the surface. We both looked at each other and wondered what it was. Now we think that was the moment that the window shattered. We were fishing out of the Afton Ramp. Oh and I did have my license checked during the day. I guess that is way more important than protecting the property of fisherman at night. Why can't the state give us a light. Just one light in the lot and I would be happy. I don't think thats asking too much.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was fishing East Fork (for the first time since I was a young child) last weekend. We left just after dark and wondered the same thing. It sucks that there's no light there. If I recall correctly,there's even a pole already there.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That's exactly the reason I got my carry permit. I routinely fish till dark and it a lonely feeling walking to that truck some nights.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Same deal at C C,, pole is there at the ramp, but they won't put a bulb in it. There are lights in the parking lot, but also the remains of someones windshield so it's not just the lights.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

We always fish past dark. It is always a scary thing to walk to the truck in the dark knowing that their is going to only be one vehicle in the parking lot. I've walked through there before and would see cigs being smoked in the back of the lot. I've seen cars parked in the back of the lot too. Don't know if they are trolling or casing out the place. Either way it is spooky and it's not safe. I would think it's the states responsibility to keep us safe.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

They busted out the window even though there was nothing to take? That's terrible.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

kingofamberley said:


> They busted out the window even though there was nothing to take? That's terrible.


Thats why I leave my doors unlocked. I'd hate for that to happen with my jeep cause theres nothing in there to take.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Thats why I leave my doors unlocked. I'd hate for that to happen with my jeep cause theres nothing in there to take.


I did that before left doors unlocked and they knifed all my seats and ripped apart interior


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

Mean Morone said:


> We were fishing out of the Afton Ramp.


Where is the Afton Ramp?

I know Tate, North, Dam, Reisinger, Tunnel, Camp ground


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

u are so right, i live in lindale and the east fork region is full of dope heads. i been going as far as watching my back hunting over there. sad a outdoors men has to go that far. lot of go ambush points in the woods.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

. I've walked through there before and would see cigs being smoked in the back of the lot. [/QUOTE said:


> That's the sissies lookin' for love. Just don't back into a parking spot...


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

chadwimc said:


> That's the sissies lookin' for love. Just don't back into a parking spot...


Thanks for the reminder. I was up at CC a few weeks ago and somebody had their truck and boat trailer backed into a spot. Only time I have ever seen that at the lake.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

chadwimc said:


> That's the sissies lookin' for love. Just don't back into a parking spot...


HAHAHAH that sounds a little paranoid (not to mention insensitive), is that really a thing?


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

kingofamberley said:


> HAHAHAH that sounds a little paranoid (not to mention insensitive), is that really a thing?


Yes it is. Rode with a buddy of mine one night that's a Warren County Sherrif while he was in duty. We cruised thru C.C. parking lot. He told me its known for gay prostitution. Said if you are backed into a parking spot its the signal that you are open for business.

Get your c.c.l. and be safe.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I know all about the "trollers". I have seen them in most lots of the lakes and rivers we've been to. They are very easy to spot. They are usually in the back of the lot and they are "backed in" no pun intended. Had one of them call my buddy and I over to his car. He had a pink plaid shirt on. He saw that we were in a truck that had construction advertising on it and wanted us to "do some work" for him. This was middle of the day. We told him he lived too far away. It's bad enough that we have to endure being sized up as we get ready to go fishing. Now we have to worry about others that want to take or destroy our property. All we want to do is go fishing and have a relaxing, fun time. Just give us some lights in the lot. Thats all I ask.


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

RickH said:


> Where is the Afton Ramp?
> 
> I know Tate, North, Dam, Reisinger, Tunnel, Camp ground


Interesting! Guess it's must be a secret ramp! 

Is there a hand shake or dues that need to be paid before you can find out where it's at?


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know the official name of the ramp, but I go through Afton to get to it. The Boars Head is right before the road leading back to the ramp. The campground is back there too. The ramp is right in front of the only island on the lake(that I know of). Sorry I can't tell you the actual name. It must still be a secret to me too.


----------

